# What is the correct way to configure the built In ftpd



## tuaris (Nov 5, 2010)

I would like to know what is the correct way to setup these options on the built in FTP server located in /usr/libexec/ftpd when using 
	
	



```
ftpd_enable="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf.

I am using FreeBSD 8.1


```
portrange all 52100 52121
advertise all ftp.domain.tld
umask         all    022
umask         guest  0707
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2010)

There isn't a lot you can configure with the standard ftpd. See ftpd(8).


----------

